# Booked gigs & Rocket Science ( rant content)



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmm...actually, Rocket Science isn't a bad band name....but never mind that now...

Why is it that the minute I get a gig booked my band disintegrates? This'll be the 3 rd time in the last few years that right after we get practiced up and I start booking us, "issues" develop with one or more members. I realize we're just a hobby/cover band, not destined for anything more that fun & some beer money, but sheesh, how hard is it to show up to practice once a week and gig once every couple of months?

As mentioned in another post, I have booked the band into a pub in Cambridge, invited everybody I know, and have no wish to look like a fool in front of everyone. Other members of the band have now developed commitment issues, can't make practice ( and we don't have much time left), haven't learned the tunes on their own etc.etc.

If I have a gig booked, especially when it's to play in front of friends & family of a band member, I will move heaven & earth to make sure the gig goes off and the band member whose buds are there looks good. I have done this in the past for others, I expect the same in return. It ain't Rocket Science, (unless I change the band name, then it will be...)


Sorry...rant over....In case the drummer I read the riot act to last night doesn't come around, I'd love to have another drummer available...Saturday May 2....it pays a little, not much but beer money anyways....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why? 

listen up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMGWc_DbeDg&feature=related


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pete already has the name all sewn up. 

http://www.rockitscience.ca/


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

One word: nerves.

It gets the best of them. It's all fun and games when you're drinking beers on Tuesday night and hanging out. But it becomes work when you start booking gigs. You have pressure to perform. It's not longer The Tuesday Night Boy's Club Meeting. And it takes a special musician to still enjoy making music with that kind of pressure.

Oh sure: everyone says they want to play live. That they live for the stage. But it's a lie. It's like telling your buddies you're great in bed -- no one is going to admit they aren't. Musicians seem to fear telling other musicians, "I do it for myself. I have no desire to leave my basement." Like not wishing to perform live is some badge of shame.

I know I've caved under the pressure. And recently too. I backed out of two cover bands because I couldn't handle playing covers live. I couldn't take the pressure of trying to mimic other player's styles and music. Now: I bailed quickly, and honestly, so there'd be no canceled gigs. But admitting to yourself that you're not ready or willing to perform music (specific or general) live is a big thing to do in your head. I've got many years of live experience but always with original acts -- I thought it'd be no problem to do a cover band gig. It was a hard realization to come to and face. Put me up on stage playing music I've created and I've not no problem performing -- the only bar is the one in my mind. But ask me to cop an accurate version of a Stone's tune and suddenly I'm sweating and swearing wondering if anyone knows I can't quite get it to sound like Keef.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> One word: nerves.
> 
> It gets the best of them. It's all fun and games when you're drinking beers on Tuesday night and hanging out. But it becomes work when you start booking gigs. You have pressure to perform. It's not longer The Tuesday Night Boy's Club Meeting. And it takes a special musician to still enjoy making music with that kind of pressure.
> 
> ...


I agree. I played live before I picked up a guitar. Drums was my first instrument. I never dug the live thing, other than with friends and maybe their friends. But not stage work. So put me down in that club.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> One word: nerves.
> 
> It gets the best of them. It's all fun and games when you're drinking beers on Tuesday night and hanging out. But it becomes work when you start booking gigs. You have pressure to perform. It's not longer The Tuesday Night Boy's Club Meeting. And it takes a special musician to still enjoy making music with that kind of pressure.
> 
> ...


Sometimes its hard to grasp how we as musicians get different rewards out of music...I have never minded live work in a band, in fact if I go too long without a gig I get antsy...but playing solo terrifies me, especially my own stuff...diff'rent strokes I guess. Thanks for the responses, a backup drummer is apparently lurking in the wings according to my other guitarist, I'll get details tonite at practice. As mentioned earlier, we're at The Burns Howff in Cambridge on May 2 if anybody wants to stop by & say Hi....


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Hmm...actually, Rocket Science isn't a bad band name....but never mind that now...
> 
> Why is it that the minute I get a gig booked my band disintegrates? This'll be the 3 rd time in the last few years that right after we get practiced up and I start booking us, "issues" develop with one or more members. I realize we're just a hobby/cover band, not destined for anything more that fun & some beer money, but sheesh, how hard is it to show up to practice once a week and gig once every couple of months?
> 
> ...



I share your frustration - when others are kinda "half in" on the whole thing...sometimes its like herding cats


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Sometimes its hard to grasp how we as musicians get different rewards out of music...


And there's two levels to grasp here:

First you have to be introspective, ask yourself the deep questions, and understand who you truly are (and not what you want to be, wish you were or figure you should be). That's a deep conversation to have with yourself, the results can often be unsettling, and not everyone is capable of that kind of spiritual journey.

Second you have to be comfortable enough, having discovered who you truly are, to talk about it with others. To consciously make your internal self match your external self. That's also really hard to do. We're told, constantly, how to act, talk, think, eat, dress, dance, love, hate, etc. -- to shuck all that off and say, "No. This is who I am." in front of your peers is a majorly difficult thing to do. I'll guess most never do. Or only with a very few people: their life partner, should they be lucky enough to have one, perhaps.


----------

